
Ask HN: Can I get solidarity stories on senior devs writing overly complex code? - aerovistae
I&#x27;m a front-end dev at a well known US company and I keep finding other devs using every possible trick they can to make their code &quot;re-usable&quot; and &quot;robust&quot; when in fact it&#x27;s impossible to read, difficult to modify, totally uncommented, and many times longer than I would think necessary.<p>Other seniors tell me the comments aren&#x27;t needed if I&#x27;m good at reading code. It takes me a lot of time to make changes to their code and it&#x27;s very discouraging sometimes.
======
uberman
I will agree that there is something I might call the "re-usability trap".
Spending time and effort to abstract a problem or platform under the banner of
re-usability and/or portability when the reality is that the principles are
rather unlikely to swap in a new part of the platform.

However....

I would strongly caution you that if your senior people seem to be making the
solution more complicated that you feel is necessary, then perhaps you don't
fully understand the problem.

